# Advice needed re. opening a credit union account



## NeedSomeHelp (12 Jul 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum.

I wanted to open a Credit Union Account but I have no bills in my name. I was told if I can get proof of my PPS on paper from my social welfare that would be a start. Does anyone know will this help?


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Jul 2012)

I would think they're mostly looking at proof of address, so if the document with your PPS on it has your current address that should suffice.

Credit Unions usually have rules to only take on people in their locality/community/workplace so that's why they need proof of address.


----------



## NeedSomeHelp (12 Jul 2012)

Okay, I'll go ahead with that then, I only live 5 minutes from my local one and all my family have accounts there. Thanks for the reply.


----------

